# Kalte Füße - Warm up Sohlenwärmer



## pitcane (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Wie vermutlich viele andere auch habe ich bei der derzeitigen Witterung nach ca. 1,5 Stunden Biketour derart kalte Füße, dass es keinen Spass mehr macht. Ich habe das Forum auch schon nach Tipps für dieses Problem durchsucht. Jeder hat sein eigenes Rezept (übergroße Winterschuhe mit dicken Socken, Füße ins Darmstädter Echo einwickeln, zwei Paar Überschuhe ...)

Auf der Suche nach einer Lösung bin ich bei Roseversand auf Warm Up - Sohlenwärmer gestoßen.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht? Funktionieren Sie? 

Gruß aus der verschneiten Rhön

pitcane


----------



## Arend (18. Dezember 2005)

ich habe besitze diese Fußsohlenwärmer zwar schon seit einem Jahr, habe aber erst letzte Woche nach enttäuschender Performance bzw. Ausfall meiner Tschibo-Heizsohlen einen ersten Test durchgeführt. 
Ergebnis:
- die Sohlengröße L (gewählt wegen meiner Schuhgröße 42) ist eher für Schuhgrößen  unter 40 geeignet
- die Sohlen verursachen -zumindest am Anfang- ein unangenehmes und sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges Gefühl unter der Fußsohle. Dies wird zum einen von der gelartigen Masse in der Sohle verursacht, welche sich z.B. unterhalb der Zehen zusammenklumpen  kann. Zum anderen  befindet sich in der Sohle ein in einem Ring eingelassenes Metallplättchen. Das kann man eventuell auch spüren.
- wenn sich die gelartige Masse (durch chemische Reaktion) erwärmt hat, paßt sie sich recht gut dem Fuß an, so daß das unangenehme Gefühl mehr oder weniger verschwindet (war zumindest mein Eindruck)
- nach Erwärmung hatte ich für ca. 1 Stunde angenehm warme Füße (s.u.), und zwar in einem Maße, wie es mit Tschibo- oder Real-Heizsohle (habe ich auch schon getestet) nicht erreichbar war.
- ein Nachteil ist, daß man normalerweise am Anfang der Radtour (d.h. nach Knicken des Metallplättchens anläßlich des Anziehens der Schuhe), also dann , wenn es noch gar nicht so sehr nötig ist, die größte Heizleistung hat.
Dies war mir bewußt und deswegen hatte ich die chemische Aktivierung vor dem Losfahren noch nicht ausgelöst. Nach ca. 5 Km mußte ich an einer Steigung vom Rad ( geplante Laufpassage/Cyclocross), dabei wurde bei einer der Sohlen -wie erhofft- die chemische Reaktion ausgelöst, nicht jedoch bei der anderen Sohle. Dies kann man aber vielleicht noch optimieren.
Dies sind erste (zwiespältige) Eindrücke, Langzeiterfahrungen über die Haltbarkeit liegen noch nicht vor. Ich hoffe trotzdem, daß meine Aussagen hilfreich sein können.
 Gruß aus Mittelfranken
        Arend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

genau diese Warm-Up Heizsohlen wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren. Im Vergleich zu normalen Heizsohlen, recht günstig. Wenn sonst noch jemand erFahrungen damit hat, immer her damit.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## fiesermöpp (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

also ich hatte die Dinger auch und kann nur sagen - Finger weg !!!

In den wesentlichen Punkten schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an, stimmt alles.

Aber:

Genauso wie sie Sohlen nach Knicken des Plättchens Wärme abgeben, tun sie es nämlich genauso mit Kälte nachdem die Sohlen nach ca. 1 Std. wieder ausgekült sind. Das hat zur Folge, das sie sich , wie ein Kühlakku, durch die Kältebrücke der Cleats von unten regelrecht mit Kälte "aufladen".

==> Du hast hinterher noch viel kältere Füße , als du es ohne die *******dinger   ohnehin gehabt hättest.  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## pitcane (19. Dezember 2005)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos. So wie ich das sehe lohnen sich die Dinger nicht unbedingt. Wenn die nur eine Stunde wärmen sind sie wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes für die Füße.

Ich werd wohl noch etwas mit anderen Sochen und/oder Überziehern testen.

Weitere Meinungen sind natürlich trotzdem gerne willkommen.

Und hat jemand den ultimativen Tip gegen Eisklumpen an den Klickpedalen - immer raus damit.

Gruß aus der tief verschneiten Rhön


----------



## jsweet (19. Dezember 2005)

kann mich nur meinen vorrednern anschließen - die dinger taugen echt nix!
die beste lösung sind und bleiben winterschuhe!!

grüsse aus dem tief verschneiten ramsthal/hammelburg!


----------



## lelebebbel (19. Dezember 2005)

- Klickpedale in den Schrank legen
- Flatpedals ans Rad schrauben
- halbhohe Wanderschuhe, Membran ist kein Fehler
- drunter ganz normale mittelstarke Wandersocken.

Klickpedale haben im Schnee keine Vorteile mehr, also warum sich mit kalten Füssen und zugefrorenen Cleats rumärgern?

Ich bin am We 2*4,5h im Schnee rum gefahren mit normalen Strassenschuhen und Flats - ohne Probleme trotz (logischerweise) nasser Schuhe. 

Gefühlsmäßig kühlen nicht nur die Klickpedale und Cleats den Fuß, sondern auch die relativ starre Haltung und die steiffe Schuhsohle.


----------



## pitcane (22. Dezember 2005)

Dank an alle, die mir weitergeholfen haben. 

Ich werd erst mal die Finger von irgend welchen Heizaggregaten für die Füße lassen. Dass mit den normalen Schuhen ohne Klickpedale probier ich am WE mal aus.

  Frohes Fest.....


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Dezember 2005)

habe die tchibo heizsohlendingens, standard-söckchen, gaerne polar und überschuhe. hatte den winter trotz klicks (ohne klicks fahren ist ja auch eher wie spazieren gehen auf dem rad... sinnvolles training naja) noch keine sekunde kalte füße.


----------



## [xc]strumpfhose (22. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe beides, diese Geldinger und die Tchibo-Heizsohle. Vergiss diese Gelteile mit dem Metallplättchen. Am Anfang anmachen ist sinnlos. Wenn du sie im ungeheizten Zustand in die Schuhe legst, gehen sie mit Sicherheit an auch wenn Du es gar nicht willst und wie schon gesagt auch meist nur eine. Du könntest sie allerdings ins Trikot stecken und erst reinlegen wenn du sie wirklich anmachen willst. Ich bin aber zu faul dazu, anzuhalten, Schuhe aus und anzuziehen. Außerdem hält die ganze Geschichte nur ca. ne Stunde und ist dann so heiß dass die Füße schwitzen. Dann wirds erst richtig kalt.
Die Tchibosohlen sind i.O. Nicht zu warm und schützen die Füße lange vor Kälte (ohne Probleme 4-5h bei auf kleiner Stufe). Dazu gute Socken und 2 Paar Überschuhe und es ist aushaltbar.


----------



## KäptnFR (22. Dezember 2005)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> ...ohne klicks fahren ist ja auch eher wie spazieren gehen auf dem rad...


       *looooooool* das werd ich meinen bärentatzenfreunden mal so weitergeben! dem kann ich sonst nur zustimmen! hab auch die tchibo heizsohlen und die gehen gut! meine halten 4h auf stufe 3 wunderbar warm. habe meine allerdings etwas getunt mit einer zusätzlichen 1mm kupferblech-einlage damit die wärme besser verteilt wird va auch bis zum kleinen zeh raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker04 (22. Dezember 2005)

nach zwei wintern mit eisfüssen, hatte ich mir geschworen, den winter gibt es echte winterschuhe. gesagt getan, habe mir den gaerne eskimo zugelegt. wenn man darein ne schöne wandersocke reinzieht, den schuh nicht zu fest zuzieht, und darüber eine neopren legt, da hatte ich selbst bei -4,8 und 3,5 stunden auf dem rr bei einem knapp 27er schnitt warme füsse. auf dem mtb ist es eh wärmer wegen weniger fahrtwind.

ich war die testerei auch leid, weil es immer mit auftauen in der heissen dusche geendet hatte. ich kann es nur empfehlen, auch wenn der spass 209  gekostet hat. aber der spass ist es eben wert! den anderen mist zu kaufen hätte ich mir sparen können, sind nur hlifsmittel, keine lösungen (bei meinen füssen)

ach ja, den schuh ne nummer größer, damit platz für die socke und ne luftschicht darum ist.

grüße
biker


----------



## chaecker (23. Dezember 2005)

Wirksame Lösung sind wirklich wie einige Vorredner schon sagten, die Heizeinlagesohlen von Tchibo für 40. Ich habe dünne Sommerschuhe von Sidi, dann originalsohle raus, dünne isolierende Sohle rein und die Heizsohle drauf; Wintersocken an und Neoprenüberschuhe. Wichtig: die Schuhe nur locker zumachen. Ein Traum!


----------



## thto (29. Dezember 2005)

hi 
habe mir die diarorra chili extreme winterschuhe gekauft, habe 3 socken eine normale sohle und eine alusohle drin aber die kälte kommt durch die cleats nach ca 1,5 std extrem rein so dass ich abrechen musste , hat jemand einen tipp was ich noch machen kann oder fährt vielleicht jeman diese schuhe und teilt meine meinung ?


----------



## madcrow (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

den Diadorra Winterschuh habe ich auch. Mit Alusole, SealzSKins-Socken sowie Neopren Überzieher hat es heute bei -3° für fast 2,5 Stunden gereicht (danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr, trotz warmer Füsse). Ich finde nicht das die Cleats das Problem sind, sondern die Luftlöcher. Kurzum als Winterschuh ist er meiner Ansicht nach nur bedingt zu empfehlen.


----------



## madcrow (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo thto,

ich muss mich korrigieren. Bin heute mit dem Diadorra Schuh, ohne Alusohle, aber mit Sealzskin Socken sowie Überzieher gefahren. Es wurde von unten nach ca. 1,5 Stunden kalt!


----------



## muckloch97 (30. Dezember 2005)

[xc]strumpfhose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe beides, diese Geldinger und die Tchibo-Heizsohle. Vergiss diese Gelteile mit dem Metallplättchen. Am Anfang anmachen ist sinnlos. Wenn du sie im ungeheizten Zustand in die Schuhe legst, gehen sie mit Sicherheit an auch wenn Du es gar nicht willst und wie schon gesagt auch meist nur eine. Du könntest sie allerdings ins Trikot stecken und erst reinlegen wenn du sie wirklich anmachen willst. Ich bin aber zu faul dazu, anzuhalten, Schuhe aus und anzuziehen. Außerdem hält die ganze Geschichte nur ca. ne Stunde und ist dann so heiß dass die Füße schwitzen. Dann wirds erst richtig kalt.
> Die Tchibosohlen sind i.O. Nicht zu warm und schützen die Füße lange vor Kälte (ohne Probleme 4-5h bei auf kleiner Stufe). Dazu gute Socken und 2 Paar Überschuhe und es ist aushaltbar.


Hi Mann,
ich versuche jetzt mal die tchibo-Dinger zu ergattern, wenn Du sagst, die sind i.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muckloch97 (30. Dezember 2005)

Mal sehen ob ich Tchibo-Dinger noch bekomme.
greetz muckloch


----------



## schlaefer (30. Dezember 2005)

mein rezept heute:
- tchibos in die Seal Skinz auf Stufe 3
- etwas dickere sidi halbschuhe
- neopren überzieher
- germaschen

heute die ersten 2 stunden (ø -5 grad) mollig warm, zum ende der 3. stunde (ø -9 grad) dann schon etwas kalt. 
für den nächsten winter kommen trotdem ein paar schöne warme winterschuhe her, mit o.g. kombination sollten kalte füße dann der vergangenheit angehören, hoffe ich zumindest

Gruß an Fuß


----------



## x-rossi (1. Januar 2006)

frohes neues erst mal ...

es scheint wohl auf die fÃ¼Ãe an zu kommen.

am freitag war ich mit einem freund 4h im taunus, wo es -7Â° kalt war. beide fuhren wir mit klickpedalen. ich mit northwave celsius und sugoi wintersocken und er â achtung â mit einem stinknormalen specialized comp sommerschuh, dem mit dem nylonnetz um vorderfuÃbereich und normalen socken. 3h gingen locker, die letzte wurde es fÃ¼r uns beide hart.

aber respekt an meinen kollegen. im sommeroutfit bei -7Â° 4h unterwegs gewesen. hut ab.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (2. Januar 2006)

Ich habe jetzt zweierlei versucht: zunÃ¤chst Tschibo Heizeinlagen, dann Heizeinlagen von Intersport. Fazit:
Tschibo geht gut auf Stufe 3, fÃ¼r 40,- â¬ incl. Akku und LadegerÃ¤t preiswert. Nachteil: Wenn der Akku kaputt ist, ist fÃ¼r fast alle Benutzer das ganze System im Eimer, da keine AustauschmÃ¶glichkeit: Die Akkupacks sind verschweiÃt.
Intersport heizt ebensogut und benutzt Akkubatterien (AA). Im Preis von 50,- â¬ ist jedoch weder eine Akkubatterie noch ein LadegerÃ¤t dabei!. Vorteil: einzelne defekte Akkus sind leicht austauschbar.
Wir werden in der Familie beide Systeme weiter benutzten, persÃ¶nlich scheint mir das Intersport-System jedoch auf Dauer billiger.

JÃ¼rgen


----------



## chaecker (2. Januar 2006)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Tschibo geht gut auf Stufe 3, für 40,-  incl. Akku und Ladegerät preiswert. Nachteil: Wenn der Akku kaputt ist, ist für fast alle Benutzer das ganze System im Eimer, da keine Austauschmöglichkeit: Die Akkupacks sind verschweißt.
> Intersport heizt ebensogut und benutzt Akkubatterien (AA).


Sind dir die Tchibo-Akkus schonmal kaputtgegangen? Wenn ja, was war defekt und wie lange haben sie gehalten?


----------



## gentlyman (4. Januar 2006)

Ich habe letztes WE X-Socks, darüber Gore ThermoStrumpf wind/wasserdicht, mit normalen Cannondale-Clickschuhen und Neopren-überziher: keine Chance, nach 90 min waren die Füsse kalt. Selbst Fussbäder vor der tour habe ich probierto -hne Erfolg. Der ganze Körper ist warm, ich fahr oft sogar mit Sommer-Vollfinger-Handschuhen, vor allem als Kurier ist das griffiger. Aber nur die Füsse sind jedesmal wie abgestorben. 
Ich denke aber, dass es bei mir auch an den zu fest sitzenden Schuhen liegt.
Von akkubetriebenen oder chemischen Einlagen rate ich ab, die Gründe wurden oben schon genannt.


----------



## flyjoe (5. Januar 2006)

muckloch97 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen ob ich Tchibo-Dinger noch bekomme.
> greetz muckloch




hi, 
hast du noch welche bekommen  ....finde nichts bei tchibo 

gruess flyjoe


----------



## Bommel (10. Januar 2006)

Wie macht man denn bei den Tchibo -Teilen die Akkus am bein fest?
Klettbänder?


----------



## pitcane (10. Januar 2006)

Am Sonntag war ich bei ca. null Grad 2,5 Stunden unterwegs. Die Füße wurden gegen Ende zwar kalt, es ließ sich aber noch ertragen. Ich hatte lediglich zwei Paar Socken an, wovon eines aus knielangen Skisocken bestand. >> Warme Unterschenkel ergben auch warme Füße, hat jemand hier in Thread geschrieben. Ich muss sagen, da ist was dran.


----------



## HaJo_Fr (12. Januar 2006)

Gibt es die oben mal erwähnten Intersport Heizsohlen nur in den entsprechenden Geschäften? Online (www.intersport.de) habe ich nix gefunden.


Gruss
hajo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (13. Januar 2006)

hajott_fr schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es die oben mal erwähnten Intersport Heizsohlen nur in den entsprechenden Geschäften? Online (www.intersport.de) habe ich nix gefunden.
> Gruss
> hajo



Hallo hajo,

afaik, sind die von "therm-ic"
Googelst Du nach therm-ic...

 Hajo


----------



## mountainfreak66 (1. Mai 2010)

Für alle die noch auf der Suche nach der perfekten Lösung gegen kalte Füsse sind: Heizkissen.de ist auf Wärmespeicher aller Art spezialisiert und verkauft auch verschiedenste Sohlenwärmerhttp://www.sohlenwaermer.de... viel Spass beim Stöbern ganz nach dem Motto: wer friert ist dumm oder arm


----------



## paradisoinferno (1. Mai 2010)

Welche Motivation muß man haben, einen über vier Jahre alten Thread über kalte Füße zu dieser Jahreszeit aus der Versenkung zu holen?


----------

